# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как продлить заканчивающийся период для активации Windows XP

## j.zhandos

Нужно именно продлить, а не активировать или крякать.
Можно вообще заморозить. И чтобы не палилось
Спасибо )

----------


## kmail

Все действия необходимо производить загрузившись с Live CD или подключив  диск с установленной ОС к другому компьютеру.  
Работающая система не даст вам провести необходимые изменения, а часть параметров просто не покажет. 
Найти и удалить в реестре по маске ветви: 

G${ED8F4747-E13D-47bc-856B-5CEFE1A81A7F} 

L${6B3E6424-AF3E-4bff-ACB6-DA535F0DDC0A} 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\WPA\SigningHash-J2X2CYPVVTP4HV]   
(вместо J2X2CYPVVTP4HV может быть другое значение) 

Очистить следующее значение реестра из под загрузочного диска, умеющего редактировать реестр не запущенной Windows и удалять защищенные записи из реестра:   

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion]   
"LicenseInfo"="" 

(вместо "LicenseInfo"="" изначально будет значение указано, его и удалить, чтобы было как выше указано)

----------

